# New Tri with surprise litter



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

I just started with these mice and was super excited to find out that one was pregnant. She's a tri and I believe the buck she was with is a blue splash. I'm new to all of this, so if you can help with identity or recommendations, please do. Thanks.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. Also, the one with the blaze has a white belt that extends from one side to the other on the abdomen. The rest of the abdomen, appears to be tan. Thank you for looking and adding your comments. Since I am new, I want to know which I should keep. I would like to focus on siamese and tri.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That last one looks tri to me. The first two are selves, the other babies all look pied to me. I can't really help with colors, sorry.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed, it looks like a bunch of piebald mice, and one tri! Is your buck piebald splashed, by any chance, or just a carrier?


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Dad is a satin blue splash. I was hoping for a blue splash. But I'd be happy with a tri.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

It is obvious that I didn't get a splash. I'm guessing splash is recessive? Feel free to clarify.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Splashed is dominant, but the c-dilutions that allow splashed to become apparent are recessive. Since both parents are splashed, they should both have c-dilutions, meaning all the babies should... but they do not appear to be. Dad had to at least carry piebald, and at least carry some c-dilution, but beyond that, it's hard to tell much from the litter.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks this is helpful. Can u tell me where I can find a list of which colors are dominant or recessive, which are dilutes of other colors?


----------

